# Powdercoating is obsolete



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Shown is the new ppa 571. It stays soft and resilient yet is tough and durable. It has even been used as pipe liner material for water pipes.


It is a synergy fabricators exclusive to you!!! Meets or exceeds astmf1063,668 and 626 it also has a fade rate 1/20th of standard powdercoat.

Salt spray testing to astm b117 has exceeded 20,000 hours with no cracking, corrosion or flaking.

Thats equivalent to over 1600 fishing trips at 12 hours each!!!


We can coat ttops, towers ect.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

much better than powder coating. Ive been on a couple of 2012-2013 model boats with bubbling powder coat on the t top already.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

I wonder how well that would work on cars; say like the frame & running gear when restoring an oldie? 

What colors are available?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

How much for that Leaning Post Seat in the picture?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> How much for that Leaning Post Seat in the picture?


I'd be interested in knowing, as well.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

What kinda prep work has to be done on a semi-oxidized T-top that was installed in 1996?

thanks

billd


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Clean oxidation with phosphoric acid, then pressure wash and paint


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

beeritself said:


> I'd be interested in knowing, as well.


Me 3


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Phosphoric acid


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm gonna add another vote to wanting to know the price on that leaning post


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I do not see how powder coating lasted this long. It might protect the metal but you end up with powder coat residue all over.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> How much for that Leaning Post Seat in the picture?


check this thread, I think it is the same seat with price +/-.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f57/leaning-posts-greenegg-mounts-ttops-138656/


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> View attachment 67883
> 
> 
> View attachment 67884
> ...



Can this process be done while the components are in place? Or do towers and t-tops need to be removed?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I had the pleasure of meeting Tim at his shop last week. Let me tell you he has one hell of a shop. There is nothing he can't do or build I saw a trailer there that I assume was being built unbelievable I was afraid to touch it it looked so spotless. Thanks again Tim.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I know I'll never get powder coating again. I had several spots on my Everglades where the powder coating started to bubble after app 5 years. I know 5 years is a good amount of time but when you try to resell a top dollar boat it doesn't look good.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

No offense but I have seen several Everglades with bad spots on powder coated parts. Just figured that wa weird because never another brand.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

@nd the price... going have one buit this week home... talked with Zalinski .. price is critical at this point... getting to the end of my funding..


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> No offense but I have seen several Everglades with bad spots on powder coated parts. Just figured that wa weird because never another brand.


 
None taken. Overall Everglades is a good boat but in my opnion not worth the money they ask and I'm glad I sold mine.


----------

